# Oklahoma City MRV users - Please Read



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

I have noticed a issue with MRV not working with Channel 9 - KWTV.

Recordings made of Channel 9 will play fine on the local DVR, but will have issues if played on a remote DVR or receiver, usually a black screen with a typical error message of something like "No A/V Packets were received."

I know of three people so far on this list with the issue.

If you are in the OKC area and use MRV please record both prime time(usually HD) and daytime(usually SD) and the news (sd/hd hybrid.) and see if you have this issue or not.

Please post what receivers/dvrs you have and the install, what kind of DECA and as much detail as possible. Also put your location.

Here is the link to my troubleshooting and others with the same issue.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184925


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

Norman OK.

2 HR24-100
2 H24-100

The issue is easily repeated. I have detailed this issue ad nauseam in the link above.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I get OKC locals but don't record anything on channel 9. What would you like me to try?


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

matt1124 said:


> I get OKC locals but don't record anything on channel 9. What would you like me to try?


I had an actual directtv person employee here today.

He said that the issue started about 2.5 weeks ago when Channel 9 updated some software on their end which enforces copyright. Thus the recording will play on the dvr that it was recorded on but it will not play it through MRV.

It sounds like the the infamous broadcast flag still exists and the local affiliate either accidentally or on purpose enabled it. Anyway it kills MRV.

At this point DirectTV, CBS, and KWTV all know about this but they are in the fingerpointing stage and nothing has been done.

So if you watch alot of CBS programming in the OKC area, you will not be watching it over MRV until this gets settled.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Ah ha.. makes perfect sense. I had 3 shows play first attempt earlier, but now back to the error message.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Now, I'm not in the OKC area so this really doesn't affect me. But what does concern me, is that if a station can set a flag that will end up disabling MRV, is this a one station thing, or a sign of things to come for many stations/networks?


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> Now, I'm not in the OKC area so this really doesn't affect me. But what does concern me, is that if a station can set a flag that will end up disabling MRV, is this a one station thing, or a sign of things to come for many stations/networks?


Who knows. I hope that this was an error. But it does bother me that the capability exists.

I used to download all of my video and in april decided to do dish and get the 922. That thing was a nightmare and a few weeks ago went with directtv. So far I really like it but CBS is one of the stations that we really watch.

We installed the DVRs in my server room and use H24 receivers on the tvs in the house as clients. So this issue really affects us.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

2.5 weeks ago, eh?

Well I know of 6 KWTV shows for sure that I recorded and watched in the time period, but can't say that any were via MRV. 

I'll set up a recording and try it tonight.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

dhickman said:


> Who knows. I hope that this was an error. But it does bother me that the capability exists.
> 
> I used to download all of my video and in april decided to do dish and get the 922. That thing was a nightmare and a few weeks ago went with directtv. So far I really like it but CBS is one of the stations that we really watch.
> 
> We installed the DVRs in my server room and use H24 receivers on the tvs in the house as clients. So this issue really affects us.


One thing I'm a bit curious on, and sorry if you've mentioned it before, but are your receivers using HDMI?


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> One thing I'm a bit curious on, and sorry if you've mentioned it before, but are your receivers using HDMI?


All of mine are HDMI. I know a few weeks ago the envryption keys for HDMI HDCP were released on the web. Wonder if this has anything to do with this issue.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

markrubi said:


> All of mine are HDMI. I know a few weeks ago the envryption keys for HDMI HDCP were released on the web. Wonder if this has anything to do with this issue.


Probably not, unless they don't understand the issue and went off the deep end. But I'd be surprised if that's what happened.


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

dpeters11 said:


> One thing I'm a bit curious on, and sorry if you've mentioned it before, but are your receivers using HDMI?


One receiver is hdmi, the other one is rgb. The dvrs have a sling box connected to them through the rgb.

The problems shows on all 4 systems. The HDMI one is the primary system with the big screen on it.


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

dettxw said:


> 2.5 weeks ago, eh?
> 
> Well I know of 6 KWTV shows for sure that I recorded and watched in the time period, but can't say that any were via MRV.
> 
> I'll set up a recording and try it tonight.


If you can get it to work, you are one of the few.

Another Directtv (corporate) guy came out today to go through the install and he said that he had been on two KWTV related calls today.

He kept on mentioning that it was related to copyright issues on the rebroadcasting of the signal with MRV.

HAve your dvr record the entire lineup for a night. It seems that some shows work once in a while and others simply will not. The local news worked for the 5 and 10pm shows but not the 6pm show.

Also NYC Blues played fine but CSI NYC did not.

Last week the cbs childrens line up would not play and still wont.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Recorded _Blue Bloods_ on the LR HR20-700 and it plays OK via DECA MRV on the MBR HR24-500. Only thing I recorded today (scheduled from work).

However, last three _The Big Bang Theory_ episodes recorded on the HR22-100 didn't play on the HR24-500 giving the error listed. Also an episode of _How I Met Your Mother_ from 9/27.


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

dettxw said:


> Recorded _Blue Bloods_ on the LR HR20-700 and it plays OK via DECA MRV on the MBR HR24-500. Only thing I recorded today (scheduled from work).
> 
> However, last three _The Big Bang Theory_ episodes recorded on the HR22-100 didn't play on the HR24-500 giving the error listed. Also an episode of _How I Met Your Mother_ from 9/27.


Blue bloods, that is the name of it. I think all shows should have the name nyc in it since so many of them are set there.  It played for me also, but CSI: NYC would not.

What will be ironic is that undercover boss has yet to play for me. This weekend is the DirectTV episode.

dhh


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

dettxw said:


> Recorded _Blue Bloods_ on the LR HR20-700 and it plays OK via DECA MRV on the MBR HR24-500. Only thing I recorded today (scheduled from work).
> 
> However, last three _The Big Bang Theory_ episodes recorded on the HR22-100 didn't play on the HR24-500 giving the error listed. Also an episode of _How I Met Your Mother_ from 9/27.


Blue Bloods, that is the name... Man I was tired last night.

That show played for me, but CSI:NYC will not play for me.

Fun times. So far I love the system and when the bugs with MRV are worked out, things will be even better.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

dettxw said:


> Recorded _Blue Bloods_ on the LR HR20-700 and it plays OK via DECA MRV on the MBR HR24-500. Only thing I recorded today (scheduled from work).
> 
> However, last three _The Big Bang Theory_ episodes recorded on the HR22-100 didn't play on the HR24-500 giving the error listed. Also an episode of _How I Met Your Mother_ from 9/27.


Also, got around to trying _The Good Wife_ (yeah, I know I know, chick show, but the lawyer GF likes it) on the LR HR20-700 from the MBR HR24-500 and got the error.


----------



## ssandhoops (Dec 2, 2007)

Just curious, is this issue occurring with the satellite channel, over-the-air-channel or both?


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

I have had most shows I record play at some point. Yesterday I played 3 shows in a row all worked. The 4th one didn't and when I tried one of the 3 that just worked they didn't. Big Bang was one that worked then didn't. So I don't think it's just certain shows with the DRM error as I call it.


----------



## jvmjr (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm glad I found this post. It has been driving us nuts. I had figured out it was isolated to channel 9. So is there anyone at channel 9 we can call to complain? It seems we record that channel the most so this is a real PITA.


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

jvmjr said:


> I'm glad I found this post. It has been driving us nuts. I had figured out it was isolated to channel 9. So is there anyone at channel 9 we can call to complain? It seems we record that channel the most so this is a real PITA.


I just talked to an Engineer at KWTV and he was not aware of an issue. But he is going to look into it.

I gave him the info for this thread for him to investigate.

He said the Direct TV just rebroadcasts their Mpeg2 signal.

Lets hope that this is something simple.

dhh


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

dhickman said:


> I had an actual directtv person employee here today.
> 
> He said that the issue started about 2.5 weeks ago when Channel 9 updated some software on their end which enforces copyright. Thus the recording will play on the dvr that it was recorded on but it will not play it through MRV.
> 
> ...





dhickman said:


> I just talked to an Engineer at KWTV and he was not aware of an issue. But he is going to look into it.
> 
> I gave him the info for this thread for him to investigate.
> 
> ...


So WKTV didn't really know about the problem after all? Who said that all parties were aware, the DirecTV guy?


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

dettxw said:


> So WKTV didn't really know about the problem after all? Who said that all parties were aware, the DirecTV guy?


Yep. The engineer did say that they have made changes in the timeframe but he said it should not have anything to do with copyright. He kept on mentioning tsip.

Two different Direct TV people and something must be in the system because both techs were suppressed that I was able to get them to come out. When I called tech support, they flat out refused to send out someone to look at the issue, so I had them transfer me to customer retention.

i say that we need to be calling DirectTV everyday starting tomorrow to troubleshoot this issue. I already have my account flagged that it can be canceled without penalties due to this issue.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

I just called in. Logged my complaints. I was told my account was being sent on to some one else. So call in if you are having this issue. When you call say cancel service then explain the MRV problem with CBS here in OKC. The more to call the quicker it will get fixed.


----------



## Ramageddon (Oct 13, 2010)

This has been bothering me for a few weeks really noticed it when NCIS, CSI, and just about every other show I watch on CBS. I have reset recievers and messed with the swIm and was about to call directv and demand that they put BSF's on my 3 D12 recievers. Been feeling like may be COX has something to do with this all along, well since it is just CBS guess that's not the case. Will call and complain in the morning.

HR24
H24
D12
D12
D12
Deca Green label cloud for internet connection
SWiM with green label


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

I noticed that more programming was working from 5pm on. Recordings before 12pm would not play at all.

interesting.


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

Every show played today.

Things are looking good.

I am going to keep track through the weekend and if things are good call the engineer to see if he made the changes or looked into it. And then thank him.

dhh


----------



## jvmjr (Feb 12, 2008)

Let us know if he did anything. This was so frustrating. Thanks for running all this down and getting it fixed.


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

jvmjr said:


> Let us know if he did anything. This was so frustrating. Thanks for running all this down and getting it fixed.


Are things working for anyone else?


----------



## jvmjr (Feb 12, 2008)

I just tested one show last night and it worked fine, so I assume they fixed it.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

I assume that a new recording would need to be made to test, will schedule one now.

Tried _Mike & Molly_ last night without success, but that was recorded earlier on Monday.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Last week's episode of _The Good Wife_ wouldn't play but this week's does.
(The lawyer GF likes the legal shows)


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

dettxw said:


> Last week's episode of _The Good Wife_ wouldn't play but this week's does.
> (The lawyer GF likes the legal shows)


sure....

I am glad things are working. I was not looking forward to moving south of the Red River just so I could have my local channels.

dhh


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Well the problem has been fixed it appears. Wonder if they could fix the 10+ shows I have to watch still that will not via MRV?


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

markrubi said:


> Well the problem has been fixed it appears. Wonder if they could fix the 10+ shows I have to watch still that will not via MRV?


Don't hold your breath. 
It'll be either watch from the DVR that they were recorded on or wait for the rerun. 
Does CBS use any of those online services like Hulu?


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

dettxw said:


> Don't hold your breath.
> It'll be either watch from the DVR that they were recorded on or wait for the rerun.
> Does CBS use any of those online services like Hulu?


CBS is really good about having their current shows in HD on their web site.


----------



## jvmjr (Feb 12, 2008)

Did anyone ever confirm what caused the issue and how to prevent it?


----------



## jvmjr (Feb 12, 2008)

the problem seems to be back. Anyone else having issues?


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

jvmjr said:


> the problem seems to be back. Anyone else having issues?


Not yet. I noticed that CSI:NY was skipping alot. Lets see if blue bloods have the same issue. I will watch it after I do the CE download at 2230

dhh


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Blue Bloods from 11/5 seems to play ok.


----------



## jvmjr (Feb 12, 2008)

I guess my dvr needed a reboot. Seems to be working again, thankfully.


----------



## dhickman (Apr 23, 2010)

jvmjr said:


> I guess my dvr needed a reboot. Seems to be working again, thankfully.


I forgot to post, but everything seems to be working for me.

dhh


----------

